# Starting treatment



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi all, haven't posted for a long time as been soo busy with Charlie who is now 14 months old.... We have been preparing oner the last few months for me to TTC with sibling sperm.... All s been done and all tests done and we are now on the roller coaster of ivf as an egg sharer. We are very excited!!!!!i have been on the pill and am now injecting bursulin - all feels good so far except my boobs have grown.... Soooo much!! I shouldn't complain but it's really uncomfortable!!!!  Am due for my baseline scan on 25th .... Lets hope all goes ok... Am very relaxed at the mo!


----------



## celticgirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,
Just wanted to wish you the best of luck with your treatment cycle, how exciting to be trying for a sibling! 
We are hoping to start our 1st treatment soon, me carrying DW eggs. Very nervous but cannot wait to get going. 
Trying to keep positive while keeping our feet on the ground. I hope it all goes well for you


----------

